# Diseño ampli guitarra 15W clase A



## titockmente (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola que tal gente del foro. Les cuento que soy nuevo en el foro, curso 3er año de Ing. Electronica en la UTN de Mza. El motivo de este thread es el diseño de un amplificador de guitarra *clase A * de *15W*. Tengo unas cuantas dudas que los (inutiles) de mis profesores no saben evacuar y que buscando y buscando en el foro, sólo he encontrado cosas sueltas, a saber:

*Impedancia de la guitarra: tengo entendido que son 10K[Ohm] para pastillas simples (guitarra tipo strato)
*Tensión de la señal de la guitarra: Segun el osciloscopio unos 300 mV(pico)
*Respuesta en frecuencia de la guitarra
*Razones concretas de las diferencias entre un amplificador de guitarra y uno de diseño tipico, es decir cuales son las caracteristicas que lo hacen diferente a un amplificador normal.
*En caso de que exista diferencia de diseño con respecto a un amplificador normal, ¿cuales son las consideraciones que se tienen que tener en cuenta?.
*Como se diseñaria el pre?
Por ahora tengo pensado hacer algo simple sin ecualizadores ni controles de volumen, sólo dos etapas en emisor comun (polarizacion por divisor de voltaje) con acoplamiento RC (un capacitor que une el colector de Q1 con la base de Q2)
*La idea es que pueda dar una buena explicacion de lo realizado.*
Con simples cálculos, por lo que veo, la ganancia de tensión es excesiva. 
Por otro lado no se cual es el rol que tiene en todo esto la ganancia de corriente, la cual muchas veces no es tenida en cuenta en el momento de diseñar (segun lo que he visto), lease recta de carga dinamica y estática, cálculos de resistencias con respecto a la ganancia de tension (Av) pero la Ai?¿; es raro verla por ahi.
Segun los cálculos con el modelo hibrido, Av es del orden de 10^4 y Ai 10^3. Esto es con capacitores de desvio en emisor.

Conviene quitar los capacitores de desvio en el emisor para mejorar la respuesta en frecuencia?. En caso negativo, cuales son las capacidades que me aconsejan utilizar

Cualquier otro dato útil es bienvenido.

Para ambientarlos con el pre, les dejo un esquematico que resume lo que quiero realizar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Tratare de responderte de acuerdo a mis posibilidades, buenas intensiónes hay muchas, memoria poca.



> *Impedancia de la guitarra: tengo entendido que son 10K[Ohm] para pastillas simples (guitarra tipo strato)



10 KOhms es la impedancia de carga aconsejada la impedancia de los microfonoa o capsulas anda en 600 Ohms



> *Tensión de la señal de la guitarra: Segun el osciloscopio unos 300 mV(pico)



Yo diria algo menos efectua tus calculos como para 100mV PaP, si es mas se atenua, pero siempre es preferible que sobre ganancia (Sin exagerar)



> *Respuesta en frecuencia de la guitarra



Nunca mejor aplicado el termino DEPENDE: de guitarra y el que la toca 
Un aproximado 500 a 9000 Hz



> *Razones concretas de las diferencias entre un amplificador de guitarra y uno de diseño tipico, es decir cuales son las caracteristicas que lo hacen diferente a un amplificador normal.



Los motivos son mas subjetivos que objetivos , cualquier guitarrista te dira el mejor Amp. del universo el XXXXXXX modelo YYYYY y otro te dira exactamente lo opuesto.
La eleccion del amp. y sus ajustes son tan personales como la forma de tocar.
En general NO se busca fidelidad sino agrado en la escucha, de ahy la inclusion en los previos de etapas a valvulas, incluso grandes marcas siguen fabricando finales a valvulas por la generacion de armonicos y esas cosas.

Mi opinion personal:
Banda pasante acotada a 100 - 13000Hz, control de tono de rango (Banda pasante) amplio tipo pasivo o muy suave (6 max. 12 db Octava) un tercer ajuste de tono sintonisable (Por que no un parametrico), etapa de entrada de ganancia ajustable, etapa de salida a transistores (AB) para generar armonicos (Este no es un Hi Fi) un doble triodo en el previo con poca ganancia da este efecto.
Presumi que hablamos de guitarra electrica y no acustica amplificada.



> *En caso de que exista diferencia de diseño con respecto a un amplificador normal, ¿cuales son las consideraciones que se tienen que tener en cuenta?.



Esto ya te lo resumi en parte en el punto anterior, un amp. para guitarra esta muy alejado del concepto Hi Fi, no nos olvidedemos que muchos musicos agregan distorsion intensionalmente con recortadores de tension.
No se busca una curva de respuesta plana ni de casualidad. Si es muy deseable un muy buen manejo de transitorios (Picos).



> *Como se diseñaria el pre?



Tambien en parte contestado, impedancia de entrada 10k, filtros a la entrada acorde a la respuesta a frecuencia deseada, etapa de ganancia ajustable, doble o triple recorrido de señal una sucia, otra efectos y otra limpia que se suman a gusto a la salida a gusto del consumidor.
Impedancia de salida no es relevante puesto que en general solo atacara a un solo amp. como mucho 2.


En algun momento fabrique algunos equipos y de las charlas con "El musico" salieron mas o menos estas ideas. 
Otra mas es muy relativa la potencia hay musicos que con 15 W se arreglan (Tambien hay otros que quieren 5 KW), los segundos en general son sordos.

Espero que te sirva de algo

Saludos


----------



## alecmander (Dic 5, 2008)

muy linda explicacion Fogonazo!


----------



## palotronix (Nov 26, 2009)

Gracias fogonazo!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilmu (Jun 8, 2010)

Un saludo para todos.

Quería aprovechar este medio para pedirles algunos consejos respecto a un diseño que tengo que realizar usando BJT y resistencias. Agradezco de antemano su ayuda.

Resulta que tengo que diseñar un amplificador clase A con algunos criterios como ganancia de voltaje de 2000, entrada diferencial, alimentación 10-20 V.  Tiene una etapa diferencial en la entrada con impedancia diferencial de 200k. En los requerimientos de diseño no se especifica ninguna aplicación, pero pienso usarlo para una señal de audio   (En realidad no se si se puede) El manejo de la frecuencia es otro punto que me inquieta, supongo que depende de la aplicación en que lo use.

La verdad es que tengo muy poca experiencia en estos diseños, solo quería pedirles algunos consejos que me puedan dar, asi sean para el manejo en general de los clase A.
Los parametros los pongo para dar una idea clara de lo que estoy trabajando, muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2010)

Ajá... 
Ahí falta una de esas cosas que van entre un "¿" y un "?".

Saludos


----------



## foso (Jun 8, 2010)

Que tipo de consejo queres?? para esa ganancia necesitas un par de etapas en par diferencial. Si la salida no es diferencial le ponés un seguidor de emisor y luego realimentás para ajustar la ganancia. 

Tratá de ser un poco mas específico porque así no te van a contestar mucho.
Saludos


----------



## wilmu (Jun 9, 2010)

Vale, gracias. Lo que dice foso es muy util

Lo que pasa es que tengo algunas dudas respecto a pasar del diseño  teorico al montaje practico. Por ejemplo, ¿primero deberia comprar los transistores y luego ajustar el BETA medido de cada uno en el diseño? ¿Cual BJT es recomendable usar? ¿Es absulotamente necesario usar disipadores? ¿Que señal podria amplificar? ¿una de audio (por ej, un IPOD)? ¿Tengo que decidir primero la señal a amplificar para considerar los efectos de su frecuencia?

Les agradezco su ayuda. SAludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mira te puedo tirar un par de pistas y fijate si te sirven:

- Por la magnitud de esa ganancia, te recomiendo que en el diferencial uses carga activa, y fuente de corrientes con transistores por si te piden mejorar el rechazo de modo comun.

- En el calculo del diferencial, va a ser muy importante la impedancia de entrada que te piden, tal vez te conviene usar un darlington a la entrada para aumentar esa impedancia, ya que la pedida es muy alta.

Sobre que transistor usar, en principio debiera ser indistinto, osea, en el diferencial debieras meter transistores de baja potencia, por ej. un bc548, bc337, 2n2222, etc (en este caso todos npn, pero podrian ser pnp tambien), pensa que tu diseño, no debiera quedar tan ligado al valor de los hfe de tus transistores, obviamente mientras mayor sea el hfe mejor, pero si el diseño es bueno, no deberias depender tanto de eso. 

Si en la ultima etapa necesitarias potencia, ahi tendrias que ver que te conviene mas, un tip41, un tip131 (darlington), un bd437, etc.


----------



## wilmu (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, muchas gracias por la ayuda. Me sirven muchisimo esos tips.

Sucede que estoy acostumbrado a los diseños que son solo teoricos (nada de montajes). En ellos solo se necesita amplificar una señal senoidal a una frecuencia dada. Entonces, ¿Seria posible amplificar audio con un parlante, por ejemplo de 8 Ohm? o estos clase A pueden servirme en otros tipos de señal? 

Un saludo!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 9, 2010)

Es que la idea de usar una señal senoidal es para facilitar ciertos calculos teoricos en alterna, y al mismo tiempo este tipo de señal es la mas simple en el dominio de la frecuencia, no deberias tener distorsiones importantes en bajas frecuencias. Por otro lado el audio se podria decir que es una suma de senoidales de baja frecuencia, no creo que supere mas de 25kHz (pensando que uno puede escuchar hasta los 20 a 25kHz), asi que tambien por ese lado se suele usar este tipo de señales.

Ademas, el tipo de señal que puedas meterle a tu amplificador, estara relacionado con el ancho de banda del mismo, con la configuracion amplificador diferencia - emisor comun, vas a ver que podes obtener un ancho de banda importante (entre 100 a 1 Mhz, dependiendo de los transistores que uses).

Sobre la carga de 8 ohms, lo podrias implementar segun tu diseño, es decir, seguramente vas a necesitar un adaptar de impedancia, que lo podrias realizar con un tipo configuracion ideal para eso, el colector comun.


----------



## foso (Jun 10, 2010)

Lo único es que me parece a mi un poco excesiva la ganancia de 2000 para audio. Casi que con esa ganancia podrías partir de la salida de un micrófono, ¿no?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 10, 2010)

foso dijo:
			
		

> Lo único es que me parece a mi un poco excesiva la ganancia de 2000 para audio. Casi que con esa ganancia podrías partir de la salida de un micrófono, ¿no?



Si yo tambien creo que es mucho esa ganancia, creo que un mp3 tira algo asi de 200mV.

Por otro lado, si realimentara, la impedancia de entrada aumentaria mucho, y ahi resolverias ese inconveniente, pero con semejante ganancia, no es una opcion valida.


----------



## wilmu (Jun 10, 2010)

¡Que tal! Les agradezco mucho  sus comentarios. 

Creo que ahora tengo más claras las ideas. Puesto que el diseño no tiene una aplicacion especifica, puedo calcular los condesadores de acople para tener un ancho de banda determinado. Usar una etapa diferencial y posiblemente dos E-C. Tal vez pueda amplificar audio, por lo cual agregaria una etapa C-C. para un parlante, siempre tomando en cuenta la frecuencia de la señal  Por ahora lo mas importante seria cumplir la ganancia y la Z de entrada diferencial. Me queda la duda de como usar realimentacion para ajustar la ganancia.

Pero, seria muy dificil hacer que funcione en la practica? Es decir, ¿Que otros factores deberia tomar en cuenta? (ej, potencia, disipación de calor)  Siempre he oido que muchos diseños son perfectos en simulacion en computador, pero no sirven en la realidad. 
Aprecio mucho lo que me puedan decir al respecto.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 11, 2010)

Realimentando nunca vas a llegar a esa ganancia que te piden, a lo sumo seria una realimentacion debil (o practicamente inexistente). Entonces si la ganancia que te piden es una condicion necesaria, entonces descarta la realimentacion.


----------



## wilmu (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok. Entendido. Ya estoy trabajando en el diseño. Solo espero que a la hora de montarlo no tenga problemas. 
Sin embargo aun me queda algo por definir, otro objetivo en el diseño es que haya una corriente de carga > 0.5 A. O sea que primero  tengo que definir la carga que va a tener Entonces ¿todavia puedo usar aun el altavoz de 8 ohm?


----------

